# For those Following Pippins Adventures



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

The New Years segment is up. I have really enjoyed putting together her little blog, and plan to continue doing so as best I can.. I have found that Pippin is kind of a shy girl, she watches everything I do from her cuddle sack, making her adventures somewhat mundane on a day to day basis .She is expressing more curiousity and now I get to see more than her nose sticking out of the bag during cuddle time and doing some exploring. I have some cute things she did stories. Like in the middle of the New Years segment she meets some Guardians she's not impressed with. I didn't manage to put the part in where she escaped her sack and ended up exploring the cab of the pick up truck and scaring the CRAP out of me when I realized it. The segment was getting long (as they all seem to be doing) so it got cut. Those stories I may slip in there from time to time as fillers and to keep the juices flowing or I may post them on other forums as it may pertain to a question I have about her.. That and writing from her perspective is harder than anticipated. 

For her followers, thank you from the bottom of our hearts for reading her mini adventures and the positive feedback. I love hearing that you guys can almost picture illistrations for the stories, and I am trying to get some better pictures of her for you (and me ) While I type everything up, my muse Pippin naps nestled deeply in a cuddlesack in my lap, listening to the clicking of the keyboard and my never ending corrections. Yes, I really do talk to her like I do in the stories. Yes, I respond to myself in what I think would be Pippin's voice. So, in my head, she and I have conversations, and I think she and I are gaining an understanding of each other. She may be my first Hedgehog, but I feel like I've known her for years. Happy Adventuring!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Keep them coming. I love your stories. You have a gift of storytelling.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

MomII-

I wish I had the confidence in my storytelling as you do. :| I did well in my college English courses. While I recieved high marks for the content, I never really got the feeling that the papers I wrote were as well recieved as my Pippin Blog seems to be. Perhaps it was the Professors, the subject matter, or less critical audience, I don't know. Alas, my dreams for myself and my career are on a path other than writing, although the compliments on my storytelling lets me know I'm headed in the right direction for my target career in terms of relateability. 

Thanks so much for keeping up with our adventures; Pippins in this big new world, and my adventures as a new hedgehog owner. It really does make me smile on this side of cyberspace, something I find I need from time to time.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Pippin exploration begins in earnest in the most recent segment of her blog. We have added a couple more characters for you; Rose and Pinto. I am going to have to remind myself to get some pictures of all the critter gang for the blog. I'll have to get permission from the housemates and other friends to use their images before using any of their pictures in Pippins Adventures. I figured I had better add another of hechapter before people started calling for my head! :lol: I've already fallen a bit behind.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am looking forward to the blog later today after work. I hope that in the future there will be a "Grand Escape!" adventure. That would be exciting! A tiny hedgie in the truck cab with soooooooo many places to burrow! I think your writing is wonderful; but I am not here to criticize it. Who am I to do so anyway. I enjoy your insight and imagination, and how you somehow manage to put it all on paper in a way for others to enjoy.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I've started her blog on Tumblr. So far I've just copied what I have here to her blog so I don't spend the next three hours retyping up the same stories. I haven't completely figured out how to work tumblr to follow other bloggers (like Loki) I'm thinking about doing a "Grand Escape" Mini episode, since it happened in the middle of the Holiday Adventures. It'll probably go up later this week on her blog. We'll see how well it goes. I'll still share her adventures here for those that don't follow the blog on Tumblr, since Pippins Adventures was born here, it seems only right that her first fans should be able to follow her here.


----------

